# Pluerothallis schiedie the trickster



## TimV (May 23, 2009)

Here's a cute orchid. Only the size of a child's fist, and it blooms for me several time per year.

It's tough being up a tree in a Mexican rain forest. You're always competing for pollinators, but you don't want to stand out or you get eaten.

So, _Pleurothallis schiedie_ makes waxy droplets which hang from the edges of her flower, and puts on black dots as make up.

Whenever there's the slightest wind, these waxy baubles wiggle like maggots, and the black dots look like baby flies. So, passing flies think it's a prime nursery area for their eggs, they land on the orchid, and thus get pollination without having to expend the energy necessary to make nectar.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 23, 2009)

Incredible!!!


----------



## TimV (May 23, 2009)

Sometimes I think that today's best example of the seared conscience spoken of in Romans is holding onto the belief in evolution when you really start studying nature.


----------



## Knoxienne (May 23, 2009)

TimV said:


> Sometimes I think that today's best example of the seared conscience spoken of in Romans is holding onto the belief in evolution when you really start studying nature.



I believe you're right.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 23, 2009)

Great Pic


----------



## AThornquist (May 23, 2009)

Wow. Our God is good.


----------

